# Fuji X-T10 Announcement Shortly



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 5, 2015)

```
Fuji will be announcing the X-T10 some time in the next week or two according to DCI.</p>
<p>Fuji X-T10 Specifications:</p>
<ul>
<li>16.3 MP APS-c X-Trans CMOS II sensor</li>
<li>Ultrasonic sensor cleaning system</li>
<li>Continuous AF tracking with 8 frames per second</li>
<li>51,200 max ISO sensitivity</li>
<li>Scene auto recognition</li>
<li>0.08s fast intelligent hybrid AF</li>
<li>49 AF points</li>
<li>EVF: 2,360,000 dots. 0.62 x magnification and 100% coverage (lag time is 0.005s)</li>
<li>Startup time is 0.5 seconds, shutter lag is 0.05 seconds</li>
<li>Quiet and high speed electronic shutter (60 – 1/32,000)</li>
<li>920,000 dots 3.0″ LCD screen</li>
<li>Video: 1080p 60/50/30/25/24 fps (with manual exposure)</li>
<li>Built-in Wi-Fi, smartphone or tablet remote control possible</li>
<li>P/S/A/M exposure mode</li>
<li>5 different auto bracketing modes</li>
<li>8 different advanced filters</li>
<li>Built-in pop-up flash</li>
<li>Interval timer, time lapse functionality</li>
<li>Metal body with five dials</li>
<li>Battery: NP-W126 (350 shots per charge)</li>
<li>Kit lens: XC 16-50 mm f/3.5-5.6 OIS II</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2015/05/x-t10-2.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>]</p>
<p> </p>
```


----------

